
Qwest – Refusal of NSA surveillance requests - isomorph
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qwest#Refusal_for_NSA_spying
======
sc68cal
And remember, the SEC then prosecuted him for insider trading. Coincidence?

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Nacchio#Insider_trading....](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Nacchio#Insider_trading.2C_fraud)

~~~
harshpotatoes
I don't understand, should the SEC only occaisionally enforce the laws? Would
you prefer a situation where he was not prosecuted for insider trading, even
though this is a crime he committed?

~~~
gopher1
Are you suggesting that the SEC successfully enforces insider trading laws?

The SEC catches maybe 0.01% of insider trading. The inherent difficulty in
enforcing insider trading has led many policy makers to push for legalizing
the practice.

The more cogent question is, in light of recent revelations, why did they
investigate this particular case instead of all the other potential cases?

------
dtauzell
I used to work at Qwest (and before that the company it acquired, USWest).
Part of our mandatory training included a module on what to do when the
authorities requested phone/network records. It was quite clear that you were
supposed to bring these to the legal department. I don't know what the legal
dept. was told but I found it interesting that this was even communicated to
employees. Other companies I've worked for have never mentioned this.

------
aravindet
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abuse_of_process](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abuse_of_process)

------
lwhalen
He seems like...

<wait for it>

...Nacchio average CEO!

But seriously, good on him for standing up. I wish more corporate
masters^H^H^H^H^H^Hleaders would push back like this more often.

------
majke
It was mentioned in comments a month ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5837561](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5837561)

